
Show HN: Augmented Reality App to Predict the Sun and Moon's Location - folli
http://www.sunlocator.com
======
Ninn
Wow, this seems like an awesome app! I've seen people getting two samples of
the sun locations in the spring and fall when purchasing a new apartment, but
this seems like a steal compared to that! It seems super vital to get an
impression of how the sun is cast when buying a new place :)

Would love to test out the pro emulation of the same use case above someday,
should i be looking around! GJ and great use case for AR

~~~
folli
This is exactly why I started working on it. I wanted to know if and when the
balcony of a potential new apartment will get any sunshine.

There's also a free version of the app, to try it out:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrio...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrior.sunlocator.lite)

------
huhtenberg
Have no use for the app, but the mid section of the website ("A wealth of
information") is well designed and pleasant to look at. Though I think I've
seen this exact style used somewhere before. The page as a whole looks like a
mishmash of at least 3 different styles (hero / mid-section / "lite vs pro").
Ditto for the color scheme. It's not bad as is, but it could use a bit more
restraint and consistency in the design.

~~~
folli
Thank you for the compliment and observations, I will relay it to the
responsible web designer.

P.S.: Give the app a try anyway. It's not only useful for photographers, I
personally started working on it while looking for a new apartment because I
wanted to know if and when the sun will shine on a balcony.

------
molecule
Some feedback:

1\. I believe that the spelling is ‘ephemeris’ and not ‘ephimeris’

2\. Scrolling through the page repeatedly crashes the page in Safari Mobile.

~~~
folli
You're right about the spelling, thanks for the heads up.

Strange, the website doesn't use any Javascript, must be a CSS problem. Or
possibly the embedded youtube video.

